# what kind of piston ring compressor tool you use in a 12v vr6 engine?



## mim (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi to all, I am putting new piston rings on my vr6 corrado, but I am having difficulty 
to put the pistons in with a convencional piston ring compressor tool due to a angle that they have., so I wounder if I need and special piston ting compressor to put these on it, and where can I get it. 

thanks alot in advance for any input would be highly appriciated.


----------



## DUB-YAH (May 4, 2004)

http://www.zdmak.com/wbstore/images/VW3278V.jpg


----------



## rickster123 (Jun 30, 2007)

Your fingers and a small flat head screw driver. A 2nd pair of hands work's alot better(having them tap on it SLOWWW into cylinder). I did it with help on the first one then the 2nd set of hands left so I was able to learn to do it on my own, by the time i got to the last one i was able to put it in, in about 30 sec. the first couple maybe 3 mins. just take your time. make you sure to lube them pretty good. GL


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

Fingers and a thin plastic block or popsicle stick. You can buy the proper angled ring compressor but you don't need it.


----------



## gypsymoth (Apr 18, 2007)

*VR 6 ring compressor*

After trying a couple of the approaches for putting a piston in my VR6, and breaking the oil scrapper rings, twice. i will bite the bullet and buy a a special ring compressor. More money into the lil 1996 Passat beast... I tried and failed....the stupid is on me.


----------



## rickster123 (Jun 30, 2007)

gypsymoth said:


> After trying a couple of the approaches for putting a piston in my VR6, and breaking the oil scrapper rings, twice. i will bite the bullet and buy a a special ring compressor. More money into the lil 1996 Passat beast... I tried and failed....the stupid is on me.


:facepalm: really


----------



## VW NUTTS (Jun 12, 2003)

Just modified a piston install tool from harbor freight. $10. Red handle tin snips and works like a champ. Smoothed with file after snips. Here's a pic after done didn't take long to do.


----------

